# Acute Renal Failure & ESRD



## jsd123 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi All!  

I probably just have a "bloick" from thinking about it too much, but one of my coding students asked me the following question....and I honestly am confused as to the answer, please help?

The very FIRST time a patient presents "acutely" in renal failure and is FIRST diagnosed with ESRD......and BEGINS dialysis....do you just code the ESRD or also the renal failure? Sequencing?

TY!

JSD


----------



## salCCS (Jul 19, 2012)

(per Coding Clinic), both may be coded if documented by the
provider. Coding Clinic extrapolated this advice to end-stage renal disease
(ESRD) as well.

End-stage renal disease and acute kidney failure
(3rd Quarter, p. 15)


----------

